# NBA players love affair and "Virgin" NBA players



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

How many NBA players have a love affair with well-known actress, singer, Model .........?

How many NBA players are still "virgin"?

I knew Shaq had a love affair with a model, Rodman has love affair with singer, actress and model ..............

Sorry I don't have pics.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Quentin Richardson of the Suns is going out with Brandy. Caron Butler is going out with Halle Berry (lucky *******). Grant Hill is married to singer Tamia. Chris Webber and Tyra Banks went out for a while too. Andrei Kirilenko is married to a Russian singer. I'm sure there a lot more, but I just can't think of any off the top of my head. 

As for virgins in the NBA, you won't find many if any at all. But, Robert Swift could be one, so could Dwight Howard. Maybe Sam Cassell too (kidding!). I remembe AC Green is still a virgin right? After like 40 years or something.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

i guess Yao is probably a virgin cuz his conservative parents don't allow him to have sex before hes married.

when will this thread be locked,anyway? :biggrin:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that Delonte West's a virgin. Unless his girlfriends had a hefty supply of paper bags.


----------



## couchman (Dec 20, 2004)

Tony Parker is dating Eva Longoria. 
The only virgin is AC Green.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> I'm pretty sure that Delonte West's a virgin. Unless his girlfriends had a heft supply of paper bags.



:rofl:


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Peja is married to a Greek supermodel. Rick Fox of course was married to Vanessa Williams.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

AC Green got married 3 years ago... He ain't a virgin anymore. 

I'll tell you who's not a virgin... Dikembe Mutombo... Check out this link

This site was stolen without permission from Joe Camel.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

ehmunro said:


> I'm pretty sure that Delonte West's a virgin. Unless his girlfriends had a heft supply of paper bags.


Ouch, that's harsh... :rofl:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

PetroToZoran said:


> AC Green got married 3 years ago... He ain't a virgin anymore.
> 
> I'll tell you who's not a virgin... Dikembe Mutombo... Check out this link
> 
> This site was stolen without permission from Joe Camel.


The best so far.

Spears?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Steve Nash use to date Elizabeth Hurley....thats all i know. He was really lucky...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I think Rodman & Madonna is known to all...as well as Rodman & Carmen Electra...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Dwight Howard and Yao Ming haven't


----------



## Hollywood14 (Mar 31, 2005)

How come nobody mentioned that Rodman married himself?










:biggrin: sick *******


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

virgins um probly kobe, lol jk yao, howard


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

AC Green wasn't a virgin, he decided to live a celibate lifestyle after he was in the NBA.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Is there anything we haven't discussed on this forum now?


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

...pretty sure we haven't covered pubes yet

So which player has the most? Fewest? Who styles his? Whose are better, Kobe's or TMac's?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Burn said:


> ...pretty sure we haven't covered pubes yet
> 
> So which player has the most? Fewest? Who styles his? Whose are better, Kobe's or TMac's?


 :rotf:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Can somebody please tell me why this thread exists? Its pointless.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

ehmunro said:


> I'm pretty sure that Delonte West's a virgin. Unless his girlfriends had a hefty supply of paper bags.


 :rofl: 

BURN!


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

Handgloten!!!


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

Everyone in sig.

And the white dude in the Utah Jazz.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Bret said:


> And the white dude in the Utah Jazz.


Which one? That's like the whole team. :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Burn said:


> ...pretty sure we haven't covered pubes yet
> 
> So which player has the most? Fewest? Who styles his? Whose are better, Kobe's or TMac's?


Kobe's haven't come in yet.....


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> Can somebody please tell me why this thread exists? Its pointless.


Because it's funny. :yes:


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

Burn said:


> ...pretty sure we haven't covered pubes yet
> 
> So which player has the most? Fewest? Who styles his? Whose are better, Kobe's or TMac's?


----------



## william (Apr 3, 2005)

I like this thread. :clap:


----------

